# Cardiology Coding Resources



## jtb57chevy (Dec 31, 2008)

I am coming back to cardiology coding after several years spent coding ortho & GI.  I know technology has changed & I want to get up to speed as soon as possible.  Does anyone have a recommendation for either a website or coding guideline that is relatively current that will help me get back in the swing of things?


----------

